# Stop the ACLU!



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.stoptheaclu.com/archives/200 ... -the-aclu/

good read, seriously, what you SHOULD know.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The ACLU has also represented criminals in civil suits againt victims. With our tax dollars.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The ACLU is suing MN right now for allowing religion in some charter schools that receive public funding. I say more power to them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Over the past 50 years it appears to me that the ACLU will defend the worst society has to offer. If it is immoral, un-American, or some lowlife they are right there to defend their rights under the constitution of the nation they hate.

I would guess that often life gets confusing for the ACLU. I would expect them to defend a child molester, unless the child molester was religious. What to do, what to do?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Anyone see the ACLU statement after Heller?

The SCOTUS is the law of the land, but the ACLU didnt agree with Heller and chooses to not begin fighting for 2A rights. The only exception I know of is the NEvada chapter of the ACLU.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Is NAMBLA (North American Man/Boy Love Association) real?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NAMBLA


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> I would guess that often life gets confusing for the ACLU. I would expect them to defend a child molester, unless the child molester was religious. What to do, what to do?


I couldn't tell if that was in response to what I posted. Either way I should have mentioned that the religion being taught, and the basis for the lawsuit, is islam. Like I said, more power to them...

...at least on that one.

There's some things I like and a lot I don't. I still don't understand why they don't back the second amendment; I don't understand how any lawyer could argue that it isn't an American Civil Liberty. Is it because they really are that left, or because they don't feel they are needed since the NRA has a lot more lawyers and pull than them?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Gun Owner said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NAMBLA


  uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Is it because they really are that left, or because they don't feel they are needed since the NRA has a lot more lawyers and pull than them?


It's because the ACLU is that far left. Even without the NRA they would never defend anyone with a firearm.

I see your part about religion, but believe it or not my post was entirely my view, and not connected to your post. They have come to the aid of Muslims and such, but never firearms or Christians. They hate our guts.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> I see your part about religion, but believe it or not my post was entirely my view, and not connected to your post.


I believe you.  I thought that was probably the case I just wasn't sure.



Plainsman said:


> It's because the ACLU is that far left. Even without the NRA they would never defend anyone with a firearm.


Yeah, that's kind of my impression too. I was just wondering if someone might have a different perspective on it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I believe you. I thought that was probably the case I just wasn't sure.


Thanks.  I realized it might be tough to believe because I sometimes get bent out of shape when Christian bashing just comes out of the blue for no reason.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Matt, I doubt that the NRA has more Lawyers. I believe the ACLU is funded mostly by government grants (your tax dollars). The NRA does not. But I sure hope your right.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Why can't the NRA get access to the same grant dollars? In essence they are doing the same thing as the ACLU...just with a narrower focus.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Matt Jones said:


> Why can't the NRA get access to the same grant dollars? In essence they are doing the same thing as the ACLU...just with a narrower focus.


I wish our representation in DC thought like you Matt.


----------

